# Fatty Does Philly - [Qview]



## buck futta (Apr 19, 2010)

When Dmccurry and I had the idea of making a Philly Fatty we were faced with finding the perfect ingredients to make this dream a reality.

Soon enough we found ourselves on a routine journey to the local butcher shop(who know us by name now). Luckily enough they had their famous jalapeno cheese sausages in the deli case freshly made that afternoon.

Grabbing a pound and a half of the juicy links we stumbled upon some horseradish cheese which we promptly had the nice lady slice thin for our project. We wouldn't be doing this right without grabbing plenty of bacon to weave and a 8oz steak to fry up with the veggies.

A whole green pepper, onion and a hefty helping of mushrooms were sauteed up before throwing in the steak that was cut oh-so-thin.

Now that I have your full undivided attention, please scroll down for your drooling pleasure. Feast your eyes upon our creation!












































Thanks for looking. Not bad for our first fatty attempt eh?


----------



## rdknb (Apr 19, 2010)

not bad at all, well done


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 19, 2010)

that looks so good


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 19, 2010)

damn that looks good, thats my next fattie!!


----------



## roller (Apr 19, 2010)

That does look really good.


----------



## fourthwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## meateater (Apr 19, 2010)

That will work!


----------



## treegje (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow excellent job that had to be good


----------



## caveman (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think I am going to have to try this one.  Great first fattie.


----------



## wildflower (Apr 19, 2010)

nothing more to say


----------



## erain (Apr 19, 2010)

bet your hooked now... only takes one!!!  great ingred choice


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome,,,I am going to try a fattie in the next few days. I think i am gonna use boudin. I hope it looks as good as yours.....


----------



## flyfishjeep (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks great!  Way to go on the quality ingredients!!!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 nice job, great lookin fatty


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW  Your Philly Phatty looks great.  I'm going have to try that.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 19, 2010)

Man I love philly fatty's. That looks awesome!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 19, 2010)

Good looking ingredients. Nice work!


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going with :

*" damn that looks good" *


----------



## csmith2884 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice looking ingredients, welcome to the fattie club(taking new members on 4-20..sweet) your hooked now, if your like me you will spend lots of time in the market going "wonder how that would be in a fattie"


----------



## kaiser (Apr 21, 2010)

fantastic!


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 22, 2010)

Superb job on the first Fatty. You set the bar pretty high for yourself. Whats next???


----------



## buck futta (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, not sure what will be next. You guys are right, every visit to the grocery store now is more like "what would that taste like in a fatty?"

I know several that are on my list,

1. Italian/ Pizza Fatty

2. Quiche Fatty

That's just two that I've come up with looking around here, there are a few more that I'm going to try. But they're classified.


----------



## caveman (Apr 23, 2010)

That's okay.  You can tell me & I will kill you later.


----------



## caveman (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yeah....I meant to give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for this one too.  (I am at work when I post sometimes & ferget.)


----------



## originalbillfolder (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice fatty.  Good thick bacon weave!  Mmmmm


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

now that is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (May 3, 2010)

Great Looking Fatty with some great ingredients...


----------

